# Ohio river flat head



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Looking for suggestions on rods. I'm looking to get back into serious flathead fishing on the river. I use bait caster reels. I'm looking for 2 different rod opinions. I like to have a heavy rod off the side and the other one something I can cast a good distance but still have backbone. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Bottom Dwellers Tackles Knock out and Take down Rods are worth looking into... Catfish Connection has the new American Spirit MCP series Rods in H and XH that would be worth checking out. The AS rods run between $52-56 dollars and the BDT Rods are in the $62-76 dollar range. Plenty of great Rods out there, good luck in your search!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

in my opinion Tangling with Catfish has the best rods on the market


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Are u fishing from bank or boat?


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I use rippin lips supercat rods, they are great cheap rods if you're looking for that!


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

I can't recommend the American Spirit 9 footers enough. Mine have cork handles, the pro series I belive


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Bigfisherman said:


> in my opinion Tangling with Catfish has the best rods on the market


On top of that add a Bass Pro shops CatMaxx Baitcast reel, CMX3000B. You cannot go wrong!!


----------



## shadfreak000 (May 9, 2015)

Been using the quantum big cats for years and absolutely love them ,,think they stopped making them though for some reason


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I use the American Spirit catfish pro 7.5' had them for yrs they do the job with 6500 abu reels


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Slimdaddy, are your A/S Rods the white and Silver ones? Or the Camo Rods? I have their new MCP Rods and really like how they cast.. now if only the Flathead would cooperate... good fishing to you


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chillydigits said:


> Slimdaddy, are your A/S Rods the white and Silver ones? Or the Camo Rods? I have their new MCP Rods and really like how they cast.. now if only the Flathead would cooperate... good fishing to you


Yes they are the white & silver with cork handles I bought them from a guy on another site he was from northern Ohio his screen name was Neocats had a special deal going on several yrs ago


----------

